# applets und swing



## lynx (14. Sep 2003)

hi,

kennt jemand ein gutes tutorial (deutsch von vorteil) wie man applets und swing verwendet ??

ich blick da noch nicht so durch...

greetz


----------



## Stefan1200 (15. Sep 2003)

Hier ist das JApplet (Applets mit Swing) genauer beschrieben:
http://www.pohlig.de/Unterricht/Inf2001/Tag46/JApplet.htm

Im Prinzip ist es aber ein normales Applet, das eben halt Swing als GUI Elemente nutzt, und eben nicht AWT. So schau auch mal zum Beispiel ins JavaBuch zu den Themen Applet und Swing rein. Es gibt im JavaBuch aber auch ein Beispiel bezüglich JApplet.


----------



## lynx (15. Sep 2003)

vielen dank ! 
mal runterladen (das buch)


----------

